# 67 gto vacuum line question



## Gramps (Jul 3, 2012)

I am a new member but I have been following the forum since I purchased my second GTO in May. I bought my first GTO in 1967 so I'm a little out of touch. My car is a 400/335 automatic with air, power steering and manual brakes. The vacuum line from the anti stall dash pot on the Q-jet is connected to the metal line that runs on the driver side of the carb to the back of the manifold. There it is connected to the vacuum advance on the distriibuter. That can't be right. I suspect the dist vacuum should be attached to the second metal line that is connected at the front to the carb base & i think the dash pot should draw its vacuum from the port in the rear of the intake manifold, but I'm not sure. I would appreciate a diagram of the vacuum line routing for this configuration or any help you can give me. Thanks for the help. It's great to have a GTO again. What an awesome car!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

A photo would help, just to make sure we understand what parts you're talking about. :cheers

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm finishing up a move, so my '67 is in storage right now, and I can't look. My manual is also in a box somewhere. There are two metal lines on the driver's side of the carb. They are clipped together. The distributor line goes from the manifold vacuum port at the front of the carb, and past the rear end of the carb, a rubber line attaches it to the vacuum advance. The dashpot steel line has a "U" shape at it's end, and connects to manifold vacuum via the hollow carburetor stud at the left rear of the carb (that holds the carb to the intake). ....if memory serves.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if this helps or not but here goes... The Performance Years catalog shows two different configurations for vacuum advance lines for the '67, one with a double line. There is a picture of the double line which may be clear enough for you to discern what the intended routing/use of each piece is. 

Just a thought.

Chuck


----------



## Gramps (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll try to get a photo attached as soon as I can. It does look like the routing geeteeohguy remembers would work. That would involve swapping the two lines attached to the metal lines at the rear of the carb. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

look in your factory service manual for correct routing.


----------



## Gramps (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks all, I got a shop manual from PY and got the routing. Geeteeoguy was correct. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Gramps said:


> Thanks guys, I'll try to get a photo attached as soon as I can. It does look like the routing geeteeohguy remembers would work. That would involve swapping the two lines attached to the metal lines at the rear of the carb. Thanks for the quick reply.


Does anyone have the Yearone details or factory assembly manual to provide the routing of the engine vacuum lines?


----------

